# Vortex diamondback



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Was checking out the Vortex Diamondback binocs today. They seemed really nice and definitely for the price. Has anyone used these? Any pros or cons as far as field use?
Thanks


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

They are sweet for the price! I picked up a pair last year and used the hell out of them. Definately better stuff out there but for the quality you get for the price and warranty they are great. My buddy has the nikon monarch 7 and they hold thier own with them IMO. Much better stuff out there of course but as far as bang for your buck goes they are hard to beat.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had a pair for awhile now and have really beat the crap out of them. I did have an eye piece fall off but Vortex fixed that free of charge. Other than that they are great binos. Camofire has the 10x42 for 149.00 quiet often.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great warranty and they do the job for me but my buddy has some bushnells in the same price range and the glass seems a bit sharper. Everyone's eyes are different though. Best thing to do is look through as many as you can the price range you choose and see what fits best.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

My wife has them. They get the job done. Keep your eye on camo Fire for a good deal.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. Thought I'd seen some on camo fire, just couldn't remember which ones.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

the 10x42's were just on there last night. i bought my first decent binocs this season and they were the diamond back 12x50s. i really really really liked them for the price point!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Got my boy some 10x42s for Christmas. They are decent glass, sharp... no complaints other than a little heavy.


-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the 12x50 and think there great, also have there 10x24 and a couple scopes as well. Might want to call Kent's Market in Tremonton and see what they have for a price, they saved me about $70 on a rifle scope. It can be hard to get ahold of the right guys in Tremonton but its worth the trouble for the savings. Also a buddy just picked up a pair of 12x50's for $150 off the net, not sure where but they are last years modle.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

al's sporting goods tends to be high on a lot of stuff, but vortex is something they have really good prices on. they've run sales on the 10x42 for as low as $129. all their vortex is below "manufacture advertised price" and is cheaper than anything i find online. also though you should check out the demo's on cameralandny.com


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

The current style is being clearanced everywhere right now because Vortex introduced a new Diamondback this year. Good binos for the money, especially at the sale prices we see right now. Vortex has the new version on their website now. I haven't seen what price they sell for, but they should be good. 

I bought a Zen Ray ZRS HD from cameraland for $200 at Christmas. It kicked the trash out of the Diamondback and is right on the heels of the Viper as far as performance go. Build quality is similar to the Diamondback, but optically significantly better. I have a feeling there are several good binos in the $200-$250 range now and that is why Vortex had to do the upgrades. One thing I am learning about optics is that they are getting better all the time which is why the various mfg. have to keep raising the bar. This is a good thing for us. We can get really nice views for much less money than 10 years ago. 

Have fun and good luck finding the best one for you.

FH


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Firehawk said:


> The current style is being clearanced everywhere right now because Vortex introduced a new Diamondback this year. Good binos for the money, especially at the sale prices we see right now. Vortex has the new version on their website now. I haven't seen what price they sell for, but they should be good.
> 
> I bought a Zen Ray ZRS HD from cameraland for $200 at Christmas. It kicked the trash out of the Diamondback and is right on the heels of the Viper as far as performance go. Build quality is similar to the Diamondback, but optically significantly better. I have a feeling there are several good binos in the $200-$250 range now and that is why Vortex had to do the upgrades. One thing I am learning about optics is that they are getting better all the time which is why the various mfg. have to keep raising the bar. This is a good thing for us. We can get really nice views for much less money than 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


My buddy just purchased the same Zen Ray bino's and neither one of us could tell a difference between them and my Vortex Diamondbacks in a side by side comparison out in the field. We had a few hours to kill before sunset and passed the bino's back and forth a few times to compare.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

They are on sale /clearance at Sportsmans right now. I paid $229 for mine ( 10x42) and they are now $179.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

muddydogs said:


> My buddy just purchased the same Zen Ray bino's and neither one of us could tell a difference between them and my Vortex Diamondbacks in a side by side comparison out in the field. We had a few hours to kill before sunset and passed the bino's back and forth a few times to compare.


Goes to show how important looking through them and picking what is best for your eyes is. To me it wasn't even close, but I am an 8x guy as I struggle to hold a 10x steady. I was comparing 8x42 to each other. Maybe that is why.? My buddy has the 10x Viper HD and was totally impressed with my Zens. I have been told that the Zen Ray ZRS HD is very similar to the "non HD" Vipers. That is probably true, but can't say for sure. Also, Zen Ray makes the Vista which is supposed to be neck and neck with the Diamonback. I don't know as I haven't looked through them, but I sure like the view in these ZRS HD I got.

I also have a 8x42 Vortex Talon HD and it has a bit wider field of view, but optically they are VERY close. One day I like the Talon better and a different day I like the Zen Ray better. Either way, both those dogs, and the Diamondback, will hunt just fine. I hated the Talon HD 8x32 I looked through also. It was terrible and that was surprising to me.

Now, I do have to say that my Leica Duovids kick both of their tails. But that is not a fair comparison for sure.&#55357;&#56832;

Have fun, lots of good options out there. I will say I trust Vortex more than Zen Ray. Their customer Service is fantastic.

FH


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. We went back to the store just to look through them and a few others. We both absolutely love them. Got some online for 169 for the 12x50 diamondbacks. Super excited for them to get here.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I will say with the 12x50's a good bino harness works well as the bino's are kind of heavy to carry around your neck all day. I have been using the S4Gear harness which is simple and very easy to use and at around $50 one of the cheaper ones. I see Vortex has there own now and a few other companies make stuff similar to the Vortex ones.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

FYI

MidwayUSA has these on sale for 129.99 for the 10X42 and 179.99 for the 12X50 with *Free shipping*. You can also get the 8X42 for 129.99 if that's your preference. Not sure you're going to be able to find a better deal than that.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

The place in New York fell through. They called two days later and said they didn't have the 12x50's. 
Found them on optics USA for 149 and free shipping.


----------

